# Do any vendors have Unicorn Puke concentrate in stock ?



## CloudmanJHB (13/1/16)

Hi Peeps,

on my lasts of this and need to restock but can't find any anywhere so if you come across any please let me know.

I know the peeps on this forum find everything 

EDIT : Excuse my header , I am speaking delicious english up there !

Does : Do !  aaah the things we notice in hindsight


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

Hi @CloudmanJHB 
Have moved your thread to "Who has stock"

Just a reminder, vendors are not allowed to discuss their products or offerings in the general forums - only in the "who has stock" forum and in their dedicated vendor subforums

So if you want vendors to reply directly, rather post such requests in "who has stock"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi Peeps,
> 
> on my lasts of this and need to restock but can't find any anywhere so if you come across any please let me know.
> 
> ...


Lol, happens to all of us. You can edit your header if you want too. Go to thread tools just under the header.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dubz (13/1/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/lost-art-liquids/products/lost-art-liquids-unicorn-puke


----------



## CloudmanJHB (13/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @CloudmanJHB
> Have moved your thread to "Who has stock"
> 
> Just a reminder, vendors are not allowed to discuss their products or offerings in the general forums - only in the "who has stock" forum and in their dedicated vendor subforums
> ...



Apologies Silver, will ensure that i post in there in the future


----------



## CloudmanJHB (13/1/16)

Andre said:


> Lol, happens to all of us. You can edit your header if you want too. Go to thread tools just under the header.



Thanks Andre , amazing how you only notice once you submit lol... I have fixed my boo boo and now know how to do this in future !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (13/1/16)

Dubz said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/lost-art-liquids/products/lost-art-liquids-unicorn-puke



My bad, looking for the concentrate, header amended

What a fail of a thread !


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Apologies Silver, will ensure that i post in there in the future



No worries at all
Just letting you know...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (13/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> My bad, looking for the concentrate, header amended
> 
> What a fail of a thread !




http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...ce-diy-self-mixing-in-pg-distilled-water.html


----------



## CloudmanJHB (13/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...ce-diy-self-mixing-in-pg-distilled-water.html



Thanks, that's where I got my initial concentrate, hope they get stock soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

